# Router bit advice



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi All.
I am planning on making my own kitchen cabinets and wanted some advice on router bits.

If I am going to glue up some wood to make a panel wide enough for the cabinet door, is it sufficient to glue them directly or should I use a glue joint bit?

Are Timberline router bits good quality? I have been searching but have found nobody saying anything either way. The price seems to be good but does that mean lower quality for these?

And I know this one is opinion but I was planning on doing an ogee raised panel and was wondering what would look correct for edging on the outside of the doors. Should the edging also be ogee or just a roundover?
I ask because I have seen bit sets that include a roundover bit with the ogee raised panel and a set with an ogee edge bit for a cove raised panel.
I am just having a hard time picturing the finished door in both scenarios.
I have not ordered bits yet and am hoping to figure out how it will look so I can decide before buying.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

For the glue-up, I would recommend using biscuits. They add some strength and help with alignment as well.

As far as the quality, generally speaking the price is directly proportional to the quality. The cheaper bits tend to have thinner carbide or lower quality (or non-existent) non-stick coating. The Timberlines seem to be middle of the road.

As for the edges, go with what looks nice. I don't think doing an ogee edging with an ogee panel would look great, but if you try it and you like it, that's all that matters. I would probably just do a little chamfer (a roundover would be fine too), but that's my opinion, which is worth just slightly less than the paper it isn't printed on.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

the_nite_owl said:


> Hi All.
> I am planning on making my own kitchen cabinets and wanted some advice on router bits.
> 
> If I am going to glue up some wood to make a panel wide enough for the cabinet door, is it sufficient to glue them directly or should I use a glue joint bit?
> ...


So what did you do with the glue up?
Do you have any pictures of the kitchen cabinets?
Please post them. Thanks


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

I have not begun the cabinet project yet. I need to make more space in the shop so I can setup both table saw and router table at the same time. In order to do that I have to get rid of some of the storage cabinets I have and build some shelving in another location to handle everything. Then I will have room enough to cut wood without having to open the outside door for the outfeed. 

I think on glue up I will use biscuits. It might be overkill for strength on cabinet doors but I need to learn to do it anyway. I want to be able to do it on the router table though as I do not own a biscuit joiner so I have to figure out what I need to do it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Trent;
You can glue up your panels with biscuits. My preference is to use a glue joint bit for the center panels. Here's a link to some quality cabinet making sets. The 6 pc sets also include a back cutter on the panel bit, matching edge detail, drawer front bit. I also use their glue joint bit in the joint making set. They also have dvd's to show steps of cabinet making 

Router Bit Sets-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Trent

i would either use a glue joint bit or just join it butt to butt. the experts tell us a butt to butt is just as strong. lots of it is personal choice. 

i would never use biscuits on a panel i had to finish. they will telegraph through the wood and show. i have a biscuit jointer but rarely use it. i use pockethole screws a lot, but you wouldnt use them on door panels.

just my .02 cents.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A but joint will be good enough. I use it for all my guitars and guitar tops.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm, I'm a bit surprised no one suggested using the T&G method. Biscuts would work as well.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Trent,

If you have the right jig, a mortise and tenon joint could work well for you also. Titebond II or III will hold like a lion on a wart hog.

Joe Z.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A good butt joint is a fine joint...every bit as strong as the wood itself in most cases. (I don't know of a stronger wood, but....) I've had great luck with Titebond II and III. III being primarily for outdoor uses...

tongue and groove is a fantastically strong joint!! given the additional glue surface...


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Trent
> 
> i would never use biscuits on a panel i had to finish. they will telegraph through the wood and show.
> just my .02 cents.


Care to elaborate on that, Levon?
Can't say I have ever had this happen or understand just what you mean.


----------

